# Son iPad Air 2 ?!



## ed71 (27 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai mon jouet depuis samedi, tout est parfait SAUF ! le son qui n'est pas très clair et tout le boîtier, même la surface de l'écran, vibre et raisonne depuis les premiers niveaux de volume dès qu'il y a à peine, mais vraiment à peine, de basse.
Çà gâche pas mal et ça commence à ressortir dans quelques forums, j'espère qu'une maj logiciel pourra corriger ça !

Vos retour ? et par rapport à l'Air 1 ?


----------



## adixya (27 Octobre 2014)

On en a parlé dans un topic juste en dessous. C'est totalement exagéré, car qui met son iPad en volume sonore maximal (vraiment le seul cas de figure ou la vibration devient sensiblement plus élevée que celle déjà présenté sur l'iPad air 1).

Alle,z au revoir !


----------



## ed71 (27 Octobre 2014)

Allez bonjour : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6626518?start=0&tstart=0

on en reparle très bientôt si c'est exagéré.. tu as pu t'en rendre compte ? ce n'est peut être pas 100% des Air 2

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h04 ----------

désolé pour le doublons, si un admin peut fermer cette discussion ? merci.


----------

